

For Engineers: Did Your Product Manager Really Say That? - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/did-your-product-manager-really-say-that/

======
ClaudioD
This would work in an ideal world but we live in a real world where it will
not work.

------
eladm
We don't know in which month it will be released , we always target seasons

------
adultSwim
Buzz market somewhere else please.

